# Ford or Chevy?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I couldn't resist... Ford or Chevy?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a couple of each.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

****, do you have a spare?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL, I have the chevy that we haul the dogs around in, as long as you don't mind riding in a crate.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I have to say Ford since my husband retired from Ford.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess because DH and my oldest son has a Mustang, I have to say Ford. Or do I?:uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I guess because DH and my oldest son has a Mustang, I have to say Ford. Or do I?:uhoh:


That 'Stang will make a Ford person out of anyone.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I would love to return to American products, and I will, once they have the quality of Honda.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My last 3 vehicles were Fords. My husband hates them, I love them. My husband has a Chevy Stingray and Ford econoline.

I say Ford for me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> That 'Stang will make a Ford person out of anyone.


I _so_ loved my 69' Firebird. More than the "Stang, but don't tell him, okay?

I drive a Saturn Vue.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm on my 4th Honda...LOVE my Pilot...but we also have a Ford Excursion (yes it a behemoth SUV but it's a diesel and actually gets better mileage than my Pilot!)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a ford tourus station-wagon as my 1st,US car and loved it.We,now have an Expedition which works great and I drive a dodge intrepid that works great but too small with 2 kids and 2 dogs cos it has no trunk.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Chevy Blazer... **** thing needed a new tranny, radiator and fuel pump all before 100k! GRR! It's finally paid off, so now I have to drive it until it dies... but then I'm going back to Honda or Toyota!

-S


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ford.....but my wife would vote Chevy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ford, no way in hell...LOL Chevy (or any GM for that matter) are all crap, but we've had them in the family because my dad worked for GM so we can get any vehicle at cost.

As for myself, Lancer all the way


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Toyota
..........


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> Toyota
> ..........


I like Toyota, too....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DODGE!!!! 




...yeah, it's got a hemi!!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got a cheevy, but my husband has a ford. Course my 5 year old chevy just cost me $1400 to get inspected today. Needed a new compressor for the air conditioner and when they took that out they found a leak in the radiator. I told them to stop looking!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Found On Road Dead... 

My wife's family swears that Chevy's outlast Fords. Then others say just the opposite. I think for each horror story for Fords, there's Chevy stories just as bad....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I currently drive a Ford but as soon as I can swing it I'll be driving another Toyota.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

We each have a chevy, when I am done with school I want a toyota, honda or nissan hybrid.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

John was raised in a Ford only home. So when he started driving he followed suit. While we were growning up our early driving years were during the early seventies. We, including all our friends had cars most people would die for today.
We had a 63 ford Galaxie, a 64 and half mustang convertable, a 67 fairlane 390 GT, a 67 mustang our first winter car for the fairlane was a 1970 chevy belair that we paid 50 dollars for that was the first chevy we ever owned.
When we got married we got some sense or lost our minds and sold the fairlane for a 1968 Ford wagon the one with the third bench seat. 
Since then we have had four ford pickups, four chevy pickups, a jeep wagoneer, another 1975 gran torino station wagon, a 1972 gran torino sport, a 1978 mercury bobcat, two saabs, 1986 ford tempo, a 1993 ford escort wagon, a 1996 jeep cherokee sport, a 2004 jeep larado, a 1998 tracker,. So I guess we are well rounded but I gues our hearts really do belong to the ford family. Here are pictures of our three prides and joys.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I _so_ loved my 69' Firebird. More than the "Stang, but don't tell him, okay?
> 
> I drive a Saturn Vue.


Hey Kim, can you get a dog crate in the back of the Vue?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Ant said:


> Toyota
> ..........


Did the General get his drivers license and we didn't hear about this?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Hey Kim, can you get a dog crate in the back of the Vue?


Yes, I can get a a large or x-large vari kennel in the back of the Vue positioned crossways...without having to put the seat down. Of course, I can't see too well...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Toyota Tundra that I totally love and a Jeep Wrangler. Love them both. Rarely use the car, unless someone borrows the truck. LOL!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I have a Toyota Tundra that I totally love and a Jeep Wrangler. Love them both. Rarely use the car, unless someone borrows the truck. LOL!!


My kids all love the Tundra's. And I almost bought my boss's 85 Wrangler...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> My kids all love the Tundra's. And I almost bought my boss's 85 Wrangler...


Dont drive the Wrangler much unless nothing else is around. But I do love it but my Tundra is my baby. Brinks loves it and it has runners for her to get up in and ride shotgun. The car doesnt get used much, like I said, only if the truck is being used by someone else. LOL!!! My dad likes to borrow my truck quite often. LOL!!!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

chevy! got a 06 colorado pick up, and 02 corvette.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

MILLIESMOM said:


> John was raised in a Ford only home. So when he started driving he followed suit. While we were growning up our early driving years were during the early seventies. We, including all our friends had cars most people would die for today.
> We had a 63 ford Galaxie, a 64 and half mustang convertable, a 67 fairlane 390 GT, a 67 mustang our first winter car for the fairlane was a 1970 chevy belair that we paid 50 dollars for that was the first chevy we ever owned.
> When we got married we got some sense or lost our minds and sold the fairlane for a 1968 Ford wagon the one with the third bench seat.
> Since then we have had four ford pickups, four chevy pickups, a jeep wagoneer, another 1975 gran torino station wagon, a 1972 gran torino sport, a 1978 mercury bobcat, two saabs, 1986 ford tempo, a 1993 ford escort wagon, a 1996 jeep cherokee sport, a 2004 jeep larado, a 1998 tracker,. So I guess we are well rounded but I gues our hearts really do belong to the ford family. Here are pictures of our three prides and joys.


Those are some sweet cars... wow. See I love cars even though I'm fairly ignorant of them

I have a 96 Ford Windstar I'll drive til she dies. I love her. She's been good to me.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Ford Explorer but I LOVE the Chevy Tahoes. I too love Toyotas,my parents always had a toyota.In high school I had the toyota celica and a corolla and loved them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> I have a Ford Explorer but I LOVE the Chevy Tahoes. I too love Toyotas,my parents always had a toyota.In high school I had the toyota celica and a corolla and loved them.


Long before my truck days, I had a Toyota Tercel and loved it. I put over two hundred thousand miles on it and actually got it up to 301,000 and something. I loved that car.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I love my gas guzzling Jeep with a Hemi...I doubt I'll ever drive anything but a Jeep.


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I like Toyota, too....


x3 

The older Muscle Cars I like both Ford & Chevy


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Harrison Ford or Chevy Chase?! Definately Ford!!  I don't drive!!!

However my husband's had at least 3 Fords but for the last 8 years we've had a Peugeot 406 Estate... And I got married in a bright yellow immaculate Firebird Pontiac  .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well... it's being pulled out of the garage right now and being driven in the North Haven Memorial Day Parade!

Perfect color!










This one stays home.


----------

